# HONG KONG | Convention and Exhibition Centre Extension | Pro



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've seen a couple of proposals floating around, and the expansion plans were supposed to be more than the present construction. More additions were supposed to be reclaimed just off the present Wan Chai Ferry. That piece has been tied up due to environmentalists.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*重達240公斤 飛墮會展擴建地盤
工字鐵砸頭安全帽保命 *
21/11/2008


















安全帽救番條命！在灣仔會展擴建地盤，昨晨一名男工人埋首工作時，未察覺頭頂半空剛吊運的一條二百四十公斤重工字鐵疑因鋼纜甩脫跌下，工人被砸中頭部倒地，幸獲安全帽保命，不致被壓爆頭，但頭及腳受傷送院，勞工處正調查意外原因。

未確定是否涉程序出錯
姓施（三十六歲）工人，在會展新翼三號展館擴建地盤工作。昨晨十一時許，施在地面開工時，有工人以吊臂車吊運工字鐵，期間一支吊運中的五點六米長工字鐵，在其頭頂兩米半空掠過，但鋼纜突然甩脫，工字鐵直墮而下，施因未有察覺，故沒有閃避，當場被砸中頭頂，工字鐵隨即將他推跌。

工友見狀大驚，連忙上前查看，為施解下安全帽，發現其頭部受傷，但因有安全帽保護，得以減輕傷勢，其左腳亦撞傷，立即為他急救，同時報警求助，由救護員將他送院救治，警方通知勞工處人員到場調查，暫未確定是否涉吊運程序出錯。

理工大學機械工程學系工程師盧覺強表示，假設工人身高一點六米，若工字鐵從兩米高墮下，撞及工人頭頂的距離約零點四米，時速雖然僅十公里，但產生的撞擊力可達二百八十六公斤，而工字鐵撞及頭頂反彈落地，產生的撞擊力高達六百五十公斤，若被壓尠腳部，可能造成碎骨。

盧續稱，今次工人大難不死，安全帽起了重要作用，因可以卸去九十一公斤下墜力，同時整個人被推開，始避過頭骨碎裂。現時工業安全帽是以碳纖維製造，有足夠的硬度保護工人。他指事故因工人缺乏安全意識引致，只要吊運工人確保吊運物「穩陣」，工人謹記不可在吊運中的重物底下工作，相信意外必可大減。


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azXXkoyHqq0

i happened to notice this video on youtube. I think it is featuring an old design, but the construction method is the same.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*會展地盤棚架起火*
(星島)11月26日 星期三 20:15

灣仔會展新翼地盤內發生小火，晚上六時許，工人發現棚架安全網及雜物起火，懷疑燒焊時火花掉到棚內有關。消防員接報到場瞬將火救熄，事件中無人受傷，亦無可疑之處。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/30


----------



## deej (Jan 1, 2005)

pookgai said:


> The first post states that the extension is to be completed by 2015. It looks like the structure is complete and cladding/fitout remains. Not sure if that will take 6 years though!


The pictures refer to the so-called Atrium Link expansion. I believe the Phase III expansion referenced in the article will cover the open area left of the Star Ferry pier where the red covered walkways are in front of the Siemens sign.

Has anyone actually seen renderings of what Phase III will look like? With the slowdown, I'm assuming that this would be one of the projects to keep the construction economy ticking along, but it seems to be very quiet on this front.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/26


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

amazing design


----------



## M.Schwerdtner (May 14, 2006)

picture from 27. december ... hkskyline, maybe we had meet up anywhere in hkg  and just passed by.


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the update guys!

I personally don't really like the outlook of the extension part, just based on these pictures. I prefer the previous linkage part, which looked much more futuristic.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

M.Schwerdtner said:


> picture from 27. december ... hkskyline, maybe we had meet up anywhere in hkg  and just passed by.


Gosh, just 1 day apart!


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

recent press release:
http://info.hktdc.com/tdcnews/0904/09040201.htm#

and lots of photos and diagram from this pdf:
http://info.hktdc.com/tdcnews/0904/BOOKLET_ENG.pdf


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

It's finally done. Good.

No wonder all structures look unusually huge, everything is the "largest" of its kind.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*'Bridge' structure used for centre's expansion *
7 April 2009
South China Morning Post

The architect behind the expansion of the Convention and Exhibition Centre has revealed how a bridge-construction method was adopted to avoid reclamation.

The HK$1.4 billion project, which has expanded the atrium between phase one and phase two of the centre, has just been completed and will be used for an electronics fair next week. Architect Lam Wo-hei said the bridge method was adopted because the atrium spanned a 90-metre-wide water channel.

"We could not insert piles into the seabed as it would clash with a planned road, P2, and the Sha Tin-Central rail link, which will run through the channel bed," Mr Lam said, adding that harbour reclamation was strictly restricted since a court ruling in 2004.

He said supporting pillars could only be used on the channel banks but not the seabed. So instead of building the structure from bottom to top, an unconventional "top-down" approach was used.

This involved using five huge steel trusses - each weighing between 1,700 and 2,100 tonnes - that spanned the channel and which were strong enough to support pillars and other structures from the roof. The bridge approach raised the construction cost by about 10 per cent, he said.

A total of 28,000 tonnes of steel was used in the project, almost equivalent to that used in the commercial tower Two IFC.

Mr Lam said this method was seldom used in ordinary construction. A few exceptions included Charing Cross railway station in London and the AsiaWorld-Expo on Lantau, but they were of a smaller scale.

The project, funded by the Trade Development Council, adds 19,400 square metres of space to the atrium to house about 1,000 booths.

RTHK will launch a two-episode documentary series on the construction process and the conference industry on Thursday.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

wow, there will be a RTHK documentary for that? cool

the only other "bridge" construction i can think of is at the IFC shopping malls, the two spanning "bridge" that connect the HK station and the shopping mall at the east/west side.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New center is a real showstopper *
Hong Kong Standard
Friday, April 03, 2009

The much-awaited opening of the HK$1.4 billion extension to the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre extension will take place on April 13, showcasing the Hong Kong Electronics Fair.

The 19,400-square-meter addition means 42 percent more space for exhibitors and 3,600 new jobs, said Hong Kong Trade Development Council executive director Fred Lam Tin-fuk. And economic payoffs of the extension from now until 2025 are estimated at HK$40 billion and 92,000 jobs.

An electronics fair held in 2007 had to turn away 2,000 merchants due to lack of space.

"I have confidence many exhibits in the future will be able to use all of our space," Lam said as he acted as guide for the media at the extension, where workers were busy yesterday with final touches on the Wan Chai project. 

Lam estimated that about 30 established fairs will be using the new facilities. 

"Even with the financial tsunami affecting the percentage of buyers showing up at fairs globally, the decrease in Hong Kong has only been single digit," he said. "We have even been seeing an increase in Asian and mainland buyers."

The regular cancellation rate of exhibitors is 20 to 30 percent, he said, and the onset of the financial crisis had not seen a significant change in the pattern.

About 20 new fairs are also on the way, comprising such industries as baby products, funeral services and medical equipment.

Started in May 2006, the extension takes the total area of the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre from 46,608 square meters to 66,608. Trucks will also be able to reach directly to exhibition area on upper levels. 

A further extension is on the drawing board to takethe venue to more than 100,000 square meters, though that has still be be cleared by the government.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

vincent said:


> wow, there will be a RTHK documentary for that? cool
> 
> the only other "bridge" construction i can think of is at the IFC shopping malls, the two spanning "bridge" that connect the HK station and the shopping mall at the east/west side.


The first episode was launched a few days ago. It is available at RTHK website: http://www.rthk.org.hk/rthk/tv/newcecspecial/20090409.html

But it's Chinese only, sorry for the non-Chinese folks.

The episode doesn't cover anything about the physical expansion nor the structures. It focuses in the history and growth HK E&C industry, and its leading role in Asia and the world stage. It also brings up the problem HKCEC is running out of spaces for any large scale exhibition. Teaming up with AsiaExpo doesn't work well either because they are two locations.

I suspected the next episode will cover more on the expansion, construction, and future.

Buildings span over roadways are pretty common, it is not at the IFC mall or HKCEC scale; but they are out their, e.g. City Plaza, Konhill Mall/Jusco


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

yup, i watched the first episode. I recommend you guys watch it with real player, much smoother.

the program mention the next episode (next Thurs hk time) will be about the construction of the expansion.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

http://www.rthk.org.hk/rthk/tv/newcecspecial/20090416.html

The one about the construction itself was released today. For those that doesn't understand chinese, there are a lot of animation and video that you can simply watch and understand. Two clips in total, the second clip load up automatically after the first one ends. Use real player for smoother video.


----------



## Fei Jie (Aug 14, 2008)

shocking architecture...but...it iS Hong Kong!

AIYAH!


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Engineering marvel. A 15-minute documentary is really not long enough from engineering perspective.

It may not looks anything special, but it is indeed a very special building in terms of engineering and architecture.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*會展擴建礙利益 財團角力 *
29 May 2009
香港經濟日報

灣仔會議展覽中心（下稱會展）三期擴建計劃除了可能演變成兩大展館的衝突外，背後也涉及財團的利益，負責營運會展的是新世界發展（00017）旗下的新創建（00659）；而持有亞洲國際博覽館（下稱亞博）13.5%權益的投資者，則是工銀亞洲（00349）及法國的寶嘉集團。

亞博當年由政府、禹銘投資（00666）、寶嘉集團投資23.5億元興建，再由機場管理局出地，首期總面積7萬平方米。項目自2006年開業以來，曾經因位置問題而租用不理想，寶嘉後來收購禹銘權益。後寶嘉引入工銀亞洲，入股價為1.38億元，後者攤佔亞博權益約5.4%。亞博未有透露盈利，早前亞博向政府提出興建第二期，即增加3萬平方米面積，但至今仍未有結果。亞博能要求擴建，相信開始有盈利收益，但若會展三期擴建，相信會對亞博構成頗大競爭。

至於會展則由新創建負責營運，去年度帶來經營溢利達4.529億元，增長12%，佔集團經營溢利34%，盈利十分可觀。可以想像，若能拓展第三期，自然對新創建的盈利有相當裨益。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *fatshe* from skyscrapers.cn :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

22 Jun 2009
Press Release
*HKCEC expansion offers concert venue enhancements*

(22 June 2009) The second expansion to the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre (HKCEC) opened in April has added several enhancements to the venue's Hall 5BC which is regularly used in an arena configuration for music concerts.

Capacity audiences for Eason Chan and Air Supply concerts on 11 June and 12 June respectively have proved the benefits of the enhancements through heightened efficiency and reduced time for ingress and egress to the Centre's concert hall.

The enhancement work includes additional concourse space and added escalators adjacent to Hall 5BC, which greatly improves crowd management, especially for patrons¡¦ egress following concerts. Also new are a green room and dressing room facilities along with additional back stage space for VIP receptions and media gatherings.

Roks Lam, President of Wolfman Jack Entertainment, the HKCEC's most active international organiser for music events said, "The enhancements to the HKCEC's arena configuration show HKCEC management's commitment to luring more quality artists to Hong Kong and the HKCEC. The improvements will assure the artists an even better experience and the word of these improvements will travel quickly through the industry. It is also wonderful that we have such a venue in the heart of Hong Kong and professional management to ensure a proper venue operation and dedicated customer services for the patrons."

The column-free Hall 5BC, with seating up to 8,000 and 3,200 seats on a retractable telescopic seating system, is fully-equipped with extra acoustical material for highest sound quality and multi-media communications links.

The HKCEC is managed and operated by Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre (Management) Limited (HML), a private professional management company. The HML is a member of NWS Holdings Limited. NWS Holdings Limited, the infrastructure and service flagship of New World Development Company Limited, embraces a diversified range of businesses in Hong Kong, Mainland China and Macau. Its Infrastructure portfolio includes Roads, Energy, Water and Ports projects. Its Service & Rental division comprises Facilities Rental (the management of Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre and ATL Logistics Centre), Contracting (Hip Hing Construction and NWS Engineering), Financial Services (Taifook Securities and New World Insurance) and Other Services (New World First Bus, Citybus and New World First Ferry).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chief thinks big on HKCEC expansion *
The Standard
Thursday, July 23, 2009

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen has given the thumbs-up to a further expansion of the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre, with a public consultation expected this year.

"We now organize two of the world's biggest trade shows, and eight of Asia's biggest trade shows," Tsang said. "But there is even greater potential for further expansion."

Tsang was speaking at the joint opening of the HKCEC's HK$1.4 billion Atrium Expansion and the 20th Hong Kong Book Fair.

Even with the Atrium Expansion which will add 19,000 square meters of exhibition space, the new- look HKCEC "pales into insignificance compared to what even one casino is able to offer in our neighbor [Macau]," Tsang said. 

The Trade Development Council, which owns the HKCEC together with the government, has said that a venue with a combined exhibition area of no less than 100,000 square meters is needed to satisfy demand and stay competitive.

Originally built at a cost of HK$1.6 billion, the HKCEC opened in November 1988 in Wan Chai. 

It was expanded in June 1997 at a cost of HK$4.8 billion, more than doubling its prime function space.

The Atrium Expansion project, which began in 2005, increased the center's total exhibition space by 42 percent - equivalent to an extra 1,000 exhibition booths - to 66,000 square meters.

The public consultation on Phase 3 of the convention center will be launched this quarter.

Existing government buildings and public facilities will need to be moved to make room for the expansion, Tsang said. 

Officials have said they are looking at building a new structure on the site of a swimming pool near the Wan Chai waterfront. 

The public will be consulted and the government will balance the interests involved.

The government and the TDC are "extensively examining" the case for a Phase 3 expansion.

"I think so far the Trade Development Council has made a very strong case and we have to consider [it] very carefully," Tsang said. "The option remains open and Phase 3 remains my dream." 

TDC chairman Jack So Chak-kwong said yesterday that an expansion is needed to consolidate Hong Kong's status as Asia's top convention destination.


----------



## caelus (Jan 21, 2009)

i dont like the look of the expanded part of the HKCEC, its ugly & uninspiring, a huge contrast to the stingray shaped, curving rooftop main building, just awkward...... further expansion? yuke


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Helicopter deal makes travel easier for rich *
28 July 2009
SCMP

Commercial and leisure helicopter travel from downtown has become a lot easier with the government's agreement to allow Heliservices to ferry passengers from the temporary Government Flying Service facility in Causeway Bay.

Yesterday's launch of the helicopter service was almost six years in the making following the closure of a heliport near Fenwick Pier at the end of 2003 to make way for the Central-Wan Chai harbour reclamation.

Heliservices, part of the Hong Kong Aviation Group owned by the Kadoorie Group, has a twin-engine Eurocopter AS355N Squirrel available for hire at HK$20,000 an hour. It seats up to five passengers with light luggage. A special promotion with The Peninsula hotel in Tsim Sha Tsui, which has rooftop helicopter facilities, offers a cross-harbour flight and high tea at HK$1,080 per head.

Heliservices flies within Hong Kong but is keen to operate non-scheduled cross-border flights to the Pearl River Delta pending Beijing's approval, Hong Kong Aviation chief executive Chris Buchholz said.

"Although we can't fly cross-border flights now, we are trying to get the infrastructure ready so that when Beijing approves it, we can take advantage of it," he said. "I believe there will be a lot of demand for such services, especially from people wanting to fly direct to factories in the Pearl River Delta."

Heliservices pays the government a fixed monthly rent and a fee every time its helicopter lands at the temporary facility, although the Government Flying Service always has landing priority. Mr Buchholz declined to disclose the fees but said the agreement was valid until *permanent heliport facilities were built at the northeastern corner of the Convention and Exhibition Centre site in Wan Chai, hopefully by 2011.*

Meanwhile, the number of visitors to Hong Kong dropped 14 per cent in the first three weeks of this month compared with the same period last year, the chairman of the Tourism Board, James Tien Pei-chun, said yesterday.

The decrease was similar to that recorded in the past two months, when total arrivals dropped about 15 per cent year on year. Mainland visitor and short-haul tourist numbers each declined 16 per cent this month, Mr Tien said. Long-haul travellers decreased slightly by 2 per cent. That was because baseline figures were smaller, as long-haul visitor numbers had begun declining mid-last year.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*會展倘擴建 新世界不獲「優先」 *
31 July 2009
香港經濟日報 

灣仔會議展覽中心第三期擴建計劃雖尚未正式拍板，但背後已牽引一場財團爭奪戰；港府昨回應查詢時強調，如第三期擴建計劃落實，負責營運會展逾廿年的新世界發展（00017）旗下的新創建（00659），「不會優先取得管理權」，即會展第三期的管理及營運權將會招標。

計劃未拍板 已牽財團爭奪戰

新創建發言人昨回應，會展第三期擴建即將展開諮詢，屆時再作回應。

貿發局發言人則回應指，暫未有有關第三期的營運細節或財務安排等資料，將來還要與港府磋商。將來第三期的管理及營運權將會招標。

第三期管理及營運權 將招標

有熟悉展覽業運作人士透露，招標未必等同公開招標，不排除當局在招標時定下附加條件，包括邀請具財政實力或相關經驗的財團參與。

新創建的會展管理公司，早於80年代中期，與港府就會展舊翼簽訂40年合約，回歸前再就會展新翼簽訂20年合約。

特首曾蔭權早前表示，貿發局就發展會展三期有好強理據（a very strong case），並指第三期「仍是我的夢」；觸發財團感到政府有強烈意向在灣仔發展第三期。

但業界與政界一直質疑新創建與貿發局攤分的會展業利潤，令新創建取得較優厚利潤；廠商會立法會議員林大輝早前在立法會提出2點質詢，包括香港參展費在經濟嚴峻下，不減反加；其次，會展管理公司每年只須向貿發局繳付8.63%的收入。

以07/08年度，貿發局收取的經營權費用，只是7,720萬元；但新創建因經營會展業務，去年經營溢利達4.529億元；意即負責營運的新創建賺取利潤是貿發局的6倍！令致有商界人士質疑，若擴建會展第三期，涉嫌令新創建最受惠。

有業界人士則反駁，80年代簽約時，正值香港前途未明，管理公司需冒較大風險；現時展覽業務盈利可觀，外界卻眼紅。

商務及經濟發展局發言人昨回應查詢指，貿發局正與政府考慮第三期計劃，現尚未有定案，如計劃落實，會展管理公司不會優先取得管理權。

民建聯議員黃定光預計，會展第三期擴建，較理想方案，還是在現時的灣仔運動場地皮作發展地點。

但公民黨議員陳淑莊認為，會展擴建涉及包括會展業發展及灣仔居民利益，當局需要小心處理，她亦補充，灣仔區內人士的康樂運動需求非常殷切，一旦當局決定於灣仔運動場進行擴建，則必須妥善處理運動場重置問題。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Region is already spoiled for choice of convention facilities *
17 August 2009
SCMP

Once the Convention and Exhibition Centre extension in Wan Chai was completed, the government reaffirmed its plan to have a third phase of expansion. This proposal must be closely studied, otherwise what is built could become another white elephant.

Hong Kong already has two major conference and exhibition centres - the one at Wan Chai and AsiaWorld-Expo at the airport, totalling more than 160,000 square metres. The region is spoiled for choice when it comes to exhibition, conference and event facilities, with Taipa in Macau and Guangzhou's Pazhou complex.

Continual expansion of meetings, incentives, conventions and exhibitions (Mice) facilities does not guarantee top spot in the regional trade exhibition league.

Even if demand for additional trade exhibition spaces is growing rapidly in the middle of a global recession that has yet to bottom out, should we be single-mindedly putting all our eggs in one basket - that is, allocating all additional space under one roof in Wan Chai? We have to assess the adverse impact of this expansion on nearby residents and consider the additional problems it could bring in terms of security and congestion.

AsiaWorld-Expo has often been used as an entertainment venue hosting internationally famous rock bands. Instead of loading the Convention and Exhibition Centre with more exhibitions and events, we have to close the huge gap between the two existing sites with regard to utilising capacity. We cannot afford the luxury of jamming exhibitions into one site while turning the other site into a venue for rock superstars.

Looking further ahead, we should look into the possibility of diverting some conference business to West Kowloon Cultural District. Bear in mind that the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed train is scheduled to be in operation by 2013.

With a new facility, business travellers from the mainland would constitute visitor traffic in the cultural district while a conference was taking place and Mice facilities would be strategically dispersed.

Edward Chan, tutor, Lee Shau Kee school of business and administration, Open University of Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong's exhibition industry fares well despite global slump: survey *

HONG KONG, Aug. 24 (Xinhua) -- Despite the challenging global economic climate in the latter half of last year, Hong Kong's exhibition industry fared better than expected, with a relatively mild decrease in trade visitors during the year, according to an annual market survey released by the Hong Kong Exhibition and Convention Industry Association (HKECIA) on Monday.

As shown in the survey, the number of trade visitors in 2008 totaled over 551,000, falling by 9.4 percent, compared to 2007.

"Given the extreme economic circumstances facing most world economies in the second half of the year, the statistic is an encouraging proof that Hong Kong remains a sourcing hub of global importance as compared to a drop of some over 10 to 25 percent in other parts of the world," said HKECIA in the report.

What's more, the number of trade visitors from the Chinese mainland declined by only 3 percent with over 170,000 recorded in 2008, while the numbers of visitors from companies based in Australia, New Zealand recorded over 174,000, decreasing by 13 percent compared to 2007.

"These strong visitor numbers from the Chinese mainland are a powerful reminder that Hong Kong plays a pivotal role in connecting China to the rest of the world," the report said.

The report also mentioned that the net square meterage occupied by exhibitors in 2008 declined by just 2.44 percent compared to 2007. And the number of exhibitions occupying a gross area of more than 1,819 square meters actually increased 1.05 percent to 96 in 2008.

"These survey findings are an encouraging reminder that Hong Kong remains Asia's premier sourcing hub and a truly global marketplace," remarked Stanley Chu, HKECIA Chairman, adding that with government and industry support, he was confident that the industry will quickly come out of the current recession and once again take the lead as a major engine of economic growth.

The HKECIA survey rated number of exhibiting companies and visits, space occupied and stand revenues at major exhibitions held in Hong Kong from January to December 2008. The HKECIA distributed the questionnaire to 55 organizing companies which ran 110 exhibitions in Hong Kong across the calendar year. A total of 96 questionnaires were completed.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> 12/26


this is awful and incredibly dull - looks like it's the facade for a carpark.


----------



## deej (Jan 1, 2005)

vvill said:


> this is awful and incredibly dull - looks like it's the facade for a carpark.


Yes, it doesn't blend in at all with the rest of the facade. In fact it doesn't look at all like the renderings they had on-site. Does it possibly have to do with the Phase 3 expansion and the fact that more construction on that side is likely? 

The west side of the connector looks far better.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought phase 3 will be separated out and sit on the current bus terminus?


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> I thought phase 3 will be separated out and sit on the current bus terminus?


Could be located at the bus terminus and taking over the Wan Chai Sports Ground, but it hasn't been decided. It's still going around.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Dear God, what the hell have they done to this place? As someone pointed out, the West side looks good, but...Jesus, what the hell is that?


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

i believe the green stuff is just protection tape during the construction phase. If i remember correctly, i have seen pic of this side recently showing the color is just white.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

vincent said:


> i believe the green stuff is just protection tape during the construction phase. If i remember correctly, i have seen pic of this side recently showing the color is just white.


if the green stuff is protection tape, then it's gonna be worse! imagine the whole wall being monotonous and simply aluminium-cladded!

anyway, i doubt that's the case - the green bit's just opaque glass.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

vvill said:


> if the green stuff is protection tape, then it's gonna be worse! imagine the whole wall being monotonous and simply aluminium-cladded!
> 
> anyway, i doubt that's the case - the green bit's just opaque glass.


i think he means the dark green wrapping outside the scaffolding, preventing the fall objects fly outside the construction area.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New group defends HKCEC expansion *
11 September 2009
The Standard

New political group Economic Synergy yesterday leaped to the defense of the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre expansion.

The group _ comprising legislators Andrew Leung Kwan-yuen, Jeffrey Lam Kin-fung and Sophie Leung Lau Yau- fun _ ran counter to both Civic Party and Democratic Party lawmakers who queried the need for the expansion and whether it should be carried out by New World Development.

Leung and Lam, who are Trade Development Council members, said the global average usage of exhibition centers is 50 percent compared to HKCEC's 58 percent.

``They [the pan-democrats] said the utility rate is only 40 percent, which is untrue. The current 10 major trade shows have nearly fully utilized the HKCEC,'' Lam said.

Occupying 66,000 square meters, the HKCEC is smaller than others in the region. Lam warned the city would lose out without the expansion.

The group said the TDC has decided on open tender for the expansion instead of exclusively giving it to New World.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Convention centre chief seeks big expansion *
27 October 2009
SCMP

Any plans to increase the size of the Convention and Exhibition Centre should ideally add between 20,000 and 30,000 square metres because it will probably be the last chance to expand the venue, according to managing director Cliff Wallace.

"We truly have nowhere else to go. We're getting landlocked," he said.

The 21-year-old Wan Chai venue more than doubled its exhibition space to 64,000 square metres when an extension was built over the water in 1997. Work on a further 20,000 square metres was completed about six months ago. But unlike the first two extensions, a third expansion is more tricky. The need to build in town and possibly affect the location and views of a number of buildings in the area is politically sensitive because different interests are involved.

The venue's owners, the government and the Trade Development Council, which is keen to add more space, are exploring the need for another expansion. The council is responsible for developing, designing and running the venue.

Wallace said it would be important that any expansion be operated by the same manager, Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre (Management), a wholly owned subsidiary of NWS Holdings.

He said show organisers were averse to dealing with different managers for the same venue. Also, separately managed facilities could end up hosting rival shows that cannibalised each other's business.

A management agreement signed between NWS and the council in 1985 prevents the council from hiring other management companies. It also stops NWS from managing other exhibition centres in the city for 40 years, while managing the centre.

Some legislators have opposed this deal, arguing that the right to manage the venue should be awarded in an open tender.

Based on projected demand for exhibition space, Wallace said a third expansion was justifiable. But given the downtown location, there were limited options. Ideas for a third expansion had been floated over the years, he said, including building in front of the Great Eagle Centre, on top of the adjacent bus terminus.

Another plan involved taking over the Revenue Tower site and other government buildings across Harbour Road. Digging underground was also considered. The latest idea is to build on the site of the Wan Chai Sports Ground.

In 1985, Wallace, hired as a consultant on the design, planned for future expansion. Expecting the venue to grow, he had dismissed an idea to erect a marine offloading facility at the waterfront because further expansion over the water would have then been impossible. The idea for the facility was to allow barges to ferry containers of exhibition equipment to and from the venue by sea.

He said now was the time to start thinking about expanding to prepare for when the venue's occupancy hit 70 per cent. A venue's "practical maximum occupancy" is considered 70 per cent, since the halls cannot be booked every day because of maintenance and the time needed to set up and dismantle booths.

Occupancy levels at a venue usually fall when more exhibition area is added. When 19,400 square metres of space became available in April, the venue's overall occupancy rate dropped to an average of about 50 per cent, compared with "the low 60s" before.

Wallace said he expected occupancy levels to rise to "well into the 60s" and approach 70 per cent in the coming four to five years.

But even with the backing of Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen, little progress on a third expansion has been made.

"It's probably stuck because it's simply not been thought out in a strategic fashion based upon the fundamentals of why one would expand a major international convention and exhibition centre," Wallace said.

"This third expansion will be equally justifiable in terms of future demand for business in Hong Kong, which to us is the only reason to expand a building."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jim856796 said:


> Trying to expand the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center is starting to look like trouble. I don't think the Immigration and Revenue Twin Tower complex should be torn down just for the expansion.


They've tried to push for reclamation for the expansion but that didn't work. The government did think about moving out of Wanchai now that commercial real estate is very pricey. Perhaps this plan will make the best of both worlds.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

The sports complex is a good location... they can just try to incorporate a sports facility on the roof or at the top of the replacement, with convention spaces in the lower floors.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Hehe just a question: Are there just too many exhibitions, conventions and events going on over there?

Current HKCEC and Asiaworld Expo are not enough? :nuts::lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Blackraven said:


> Hehe just a question: Are there just too many exhibitions, conventions and events going on over there?
> 
> Current HKCEC and Asiaworld Expo are not enough? :nuts::lol:


Yes, the Wanchai facility is full, although Asiaworld has more availability but it is just not convenient to reach, being so far out of the city.

There is a lot of demand for centrally-located exhibition space.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Standard _Excerpt_
*Conventions come into play after complex makeover*
Jan. 19, 2017 

The 38-year-old Wan Chai Sports Ground will be given a major makeover for "comprehensive development." 

The complex will be developed into a multipurpose facility by 2019 at the earliest. Apart from convention and exhibition venues, the proposed makeover will also "comprise trendy and novel recreation and sports facilities," Leung Chun-ying said. It is understood the development will house sites for popular indoor sports, such as bubble soccer, skiing and rock climbing. 

Leung said the Trade Development Council will conduct a feasibility study on the proposal and the government will consult the Wan Chai District Council and other stakeholders in a timely fashion. 

Critics are concerned the development will further intensify demand for public sports facilities, affecting Wan Chai residents, athletes and schools. The sports ground is a popular training venue for athletes and is often used as venue for inter-school athletics competitions. 

Wan Chai Sports Ground is booked slightly more than 200 days a year, according to government sources. 

But sources expressed confidence Hong Kong's current sports facilities can take up these users, citing as examples sports grounds in Kowloon Tsai, Kowloon Bay and Tseung Kwan O, which also have running tracks. 

It is yet unclear how much of the new development's area will be allocated for sports use and the consultation will only start after the TDC feasibility study, sources said. The proposal came following consultancy study findings that the SAR faces a shortfall of about 130,000 square meters of convention and exhibition premises during peak periods by 2028.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
*Hong Kong convention centre expansion needs to be studied carefully, says chief executive hopeful John Tsang*
In video message, Tsang recalls childhood memories from old running track, which will be demolished to make way for development
February 1, 2017

Chief executive hopeful John Tsang Chun-wah said the government should look very carefully at the controversial extension of the Convention and Exhibition Centre – that includes demolishing Wan Chai Sports Ground, the home of local athletics – because many people were attached to the doomed athletics track.

But he did not openly say the development should be reversed.

The former financial secretary covered many areas in a short video uploaded to his Facebook page on Wednesday morning.

In it, Tsang talked about the development plan, which the current chief executive, Leung Chun-ying, confirmed in his policy address. Tsang said losing the running track would harm the nurturing of local athletes, especially runners.

“Many La Salle College old boys competed there, and cheered unreservedly during the races at the stadium, so I understand there were a lot of fond memories,” said Tsang, who attended the school in Kowloon Tong.

“I understand the sentiments that the public holds towards the sports ground, and that people have long been concerned about the expansion.”

But he said the traffic around the exhibition centre had reached an “intolerable” volume, stressing that the development plan should be studied very carefully.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong’s expo sector split on tearing down sports ground to create more space*
Proposal has become a hot political issue after chief executive candidate John Tsang opposed demolition of Wan Chai facilities
March 12, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

The convention and exhibition sector is divided on whether using the site of the Wan Chai Sports Ground to build exhibition facilities is the best solution to address its capacity shortage.

Leading players are taking a cautious approach to avoid getting embroiled in what has become a political debate.

With a government projected shortfall of 130,000 square metres of space by 2028, the sector is unanimous in the need for more capacity. Some stakeholders are careful not to be involved in a divisive issue, while expressing concern whether the move will worsen traffic congestion in the area.

In his policy address in January, Chief Executive Leung Chun-ying proposed turning the Wan Chai Sports Ground into a multi-purpose facility with exhibition capacity. But John Tsang Chun-wah, one of three candidates in the race to become the city’s next leader, joined the sports sector to oppose the move to tear down the 2,400-seat stadium.

Many Hong Kong athletics records were set in the facility, which meets International Athletic Association Federation standards and is popular for tournaments and sports days.

“We have for a long time told the government that there is a space shortage for exhibitions and we welcome more capacity,” Wendy Lai, vice-president of Global Sources Exhibitions, said. “But I have some reservations about turning the Wan Chai Sports Ground into a convention and exhibition facility.

“I think different people have different views on this issue. We don’t want conflicts in society.

“Moreover, there is already a problem with traffic in the area. If we have one more exhibition facility, will the already bad traffic situation get worse? Beside that piece of land in Wan Chai, there are other options we can consider.”

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ntion-sector-split-tearing-down-sports-ground


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Demolishing Wan Chai Sports Ground will devastate athletics, says HKAAA chief*
Kwan Kee says the government assured them of a ‘suitable and comparable venue’ if they removed the home of athletics since 1979
January 25, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Demolishing the Wan Chai Sports Ground would have a devastating long-term effect on athletics, the head of the HKAAA said in a strongly worded letter to the government yesterday.

Kwan Kee, chairman of the Hong Kong Amateur Athletics Association, also said the government would be reneging on an assurance that the facility would not be taken unless there was a “suitable and comparable venue to replace it”.

Kwan was reacting to an announcement in Chief Executive Leung Chun-ying’s Policy Address last week that, given its proximity to the Convention and Exhibition Centre, plans were afoot to comprehensively redevelop the stadium in 2019, removing the track.

The stadium has been considered the home of athletics in the city since its opening in 1979.

“Our association was shocked, disappointed and most concerned about the government’s announcement,” Kwan wrote in a letter addressed to Home Affairs Bureau head Lau Kwong-wah.

“As the government is well aware, our association has long been asking for another dedicated and exclusive sports ground in additional to the Wan Chai Sports Ground for the proper development of our sport.”

When the demolition of the Wan Chai Sports Ground was first touted a few years ago, Kwan said, the then Leisure and Cultural Services director, Betty Fung Ching Suk-yee, had given assurances that it would not happen unless there was a suitable and comparable venue to replace it immediately.

“Without any prior discussion or consultation with us, it now appears from the Policy Address that the government does not intend to keep to this assurance,” Kwan said.

More : http://www.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong...i-sports-ground-will-devastate-athletics-says


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Wan Chai, Hong Kong by snapcat101, on Flickr










Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre by snapcat101, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Policy address surprise: Lam scraps CY’s convention center plan*
Oct. 11, 2017
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_

In a surprise move, Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor announced a plan to knock down three major government buildings in Wan Chai for the expansion of the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre. 

Lam made the proposal for the first time in her policy speech on Wednesday, which effectively scraps a plan that her predecessor Leung Chun-ying unveiled in January, which was to turn the Wan Chai Sports Ground into a new convention center.

“The priority is to build a new convention and exhibition venue of international standard in the proximity of HKCEC,” Lam said. “The new venue must be connected to and integrated with the existing HKCEC to maximize the benefits.” 

The new plan would be to demolish the three government buildings next to the HKCEC in Wan Chai North and redevelop the site into a new wing that can be connected to and integrated with the existing HKCEC.

Lam said the project will add about 23,000 square meters of connected convention and exhibition facilities, based on initial estimates. She also suggested the building of hotel facilities and Grade A office space on top of the new venue.

Also, the government will continue with the development of a new convention center above the Exhibition Station of the Shatin to Central Link to provide the market with an additional 15,000 square meters of convention space.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dec 20, 2017
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
*Govt should step up efforts at boosting exhibition industry*

Contrary to popular belief, the exhibition industry isn’t just confined to holding trade fairs and other business-related exhibition events.

The exhibition industry in Hong Kong has become increasingly diversified, providing not only venues but also a wide variety of support services for music concerts, international conferences, banquets, etc.

Given the huge revenues it grosses and the thousands of jobs it creates, the importance of the exhibition industry to the economy cannot be overstated.

According to a recent report published by the Hong Kong Exhibition & Convention Industry Association, in 2016 alone, the local exhibition industry generated HK$52.9 billion in consumer and tourist spending, which is equivalent to 2.1 percent of the city’s gross domestic product (GDP) for that year.

The study also shows that international exhibitors tend to spend 75 percent more than overnight tourists on average.

And then there is the ripple effect. Apart from the direct revenues it generates, the exhibition industry also provides huge business opportunities for other sectors such as exhibition booth builders, insurance companies, logistics companies, travel agencies and hotels.

It is estimated that the exhibition industry, along with other peripheral sectors, provided about 77,000 jobs in our city in 2016.

In her maiden policy address, Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor answered calls for the building of more exhibition venues by proposing to expand the existing Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre (HKCEC) in Wan Chai.

But she has failed to address another major concern of the local exhibition industry, i.e., the unfair advantage of the Hong Kong Trade Development Council (HKTDC) over other private exhibition organizers.

Over the years, the HKTDC has been playing the “triple” roles of business promoter, owner of the HKCEC and exhibition organizer simultaneously. As a result, the HKTDC has been enjoying a de facto monopoly on exhibition services in Hong Kong.

In fact, there have been calls for the government to make the current Competition Ordinance applicable to statutory bodies involved in economic activities such as the HKTDC.


----------

